# Some new, gritty, and possible NSFW selfs



## MyaLover (Jan 9, 2009)

Just playing with some new ideas in PS.  Let me know what you guys think.  Also about the lighting and the composition.  Thanks, always appreciated!














The last one is a little softer


----------



## Roger (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the lighting and compositions really suit the intense theme, the processing is very dark indeed....in mood I mean. Knowing they are self ports, I do wonder what kind of mood precipitated this expedition into the darker recesses of the imagination.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 9, 2009)

Outstanding!  You have  a real gift for this sort of image.


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 9, 2009)

About lighting.  I like them but what if you added a snoot to create a highlight around your hair?  Just a thought.

About composition.  I would like to see more of the subject (you) off a 90 degree pose.  Lean toward the camera when head on.  Lean to the left or right and toward the front for a more commanding look when your shoulders are to the side of the camera.  Leaning back creates a more submissive, frightened, or fragile look.  Again, just thoughts.

-Nick


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I have a few more variations of PP i might put up for some feedback.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 10, 2009)

Hahahaha I think I have manly, "artist" hands!  Thats funny


----------



## saycheese76 (Jan 12, 2009)

MyaLover said:


> Hahahaha I think I have manly, "artist" hands!  Thats funny


I noticed the hands right off the bat.  I can't say why, but I feel they add to the overall vibe.  Great shots.


----------



## jonesy1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Your photos are amazing!  I love looking at them!!


----------



## Dick Sanders (Jan 13, 2009)

I like them a lot. The poses and stylized color tones are excellent. #2 is especially outstanding... to be able to express this kind of tender, deep, raw emotion in a self portrait is just amazing. 

Most of us would attempt something like this and it would be a joke. You've got the ability to be both photographer and subject, artist and muse. It's extraordinary. 

I'd crop a tiny bit off the bottom of #2 -- otherwise perfect! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moonb007 (Jan 18, 2009)

Great drama, wonder lighting....I like it.


----------



## Chairman7w (Feb 19, 2009)

Number two is amazing.  Great work!


----------



## almaass (Feb 20, 2009)

I love the third.....


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for all the above!  i have a silly little secret i do to get emotions like this to come out.  i am RARELY in a bad mood when i take pics!


----------



## RianFlynn (Feb 27, 2009)

looks good! you may have gone just a touch crazy with the unsharpen mask though. I really like your work


----------



## thirdkid (Mar 1, 2009)

the whole thing works..the theme, the lighting, the subject and etc..i like


----------

